# Combat P220



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone seen anything on this gun yet?


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

That makes me want a p220.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Morons!!!!*

 A couple of morons that got more money than they got sence..


----------

